# Antlers (2020 Horror Film)



## Loffi (Dec 12, 2019)

Saw the trailer today and I'm super hyped. I'm reading the short story it was based off of now. 






And the story it was based on:

www.guernicamag.com: The Quiet Boy

I don't get to see my fursona in a lot of things, so this is really exciting for me.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 13, 2019)

Movie looks promising. I had forgotten about it up until I saw this thread so thanks for that lmao


----------

